# Milwaukee?



## Contented Squid (Oct 16, 2010)

Does anyone know of any support groups in the Milwaukee area? I know there is one in Madison but that's too far for me.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I didn't even know there was one in Madison. If there is one in Milwaukee nobody has told me about it in the 8 years I've been on SAS.

I'm in the Milwaukee area, Wauwatosa to be exact -- in case you feel like meeting an SAS member twice your age.


----------



## Contented Squid (Oct 16, 2010)

I've been thinking about starting a meetup group for Milwaukee. It would be nice to have regular gatherings and whatnot like Madison.


----------

